# My wife said I was made...



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

yesterday at Walmart. She said she saw a teenager gaulking at my holster w/G23, which was reveled a little because my shirt was too short and I was holding my cell phone to my ear which lifted my shirt. Of well- doesn't bother me. I know that kid won't be harassing me.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I know a lot of people dissagree but I open carry a fair amount because I want that right to continue. Others need to understand it is OK to own and carry as long as you are not doing bad things with it.

My ccw permit is as much to cover me when I leave my weapon under the seat while going in the Post Office as for carrying concealed.

:smt1099


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2007)

If open carry is permitted then it s/b fine. In some states where it is not permitted and you inadvertently show you could have problems if someone complains.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> was reveled a little because my shirt was too short


Were ya shoppin for those nifty ruler suspenders? :mrgreen:

WM


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Were ya shoppin for those nifty ruler suspenders? :mrgreen:
> 
> WM


Good Golly, now that's an idea.:smt082

I will not open carry mainly because I am in many homes every week doing plumbing service calls and some may not be accepting to me if they had seen me off the job carrying openly.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

TerryP said:


> If open carry is permitted then it s/b fine. In some states where it is not permitted and you inadvertently show you could have problems if someone complains.


This is true. Here in SC. there is no open carry. I make sure mine doesn't even print. I don't feel like being interigated. Besides, I would rather it be hiidden. Less chance of it being taken from you unexpectedly (it can happen!)


----------

